# Introduction



## Aldrich (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello All, me new here, feel good to be a part of this community,
and me very happy to join this forum,
hope i will learn some good things here and also share my knowledge....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This makes me laugh - "me new here". Sounds just like the old black and white Tarzan films with the natives trying to communicate but in a way that cinemagoers could understand. 

Let's see what other gems you can come up with before I ban you.


----------

